# TMPIN0 86 Grad?!



## Wolpe1990 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
habe soeben Battlefield 3 gespielt auf Ultra zwischendurch hat es aufeinmal gehangen, hatte ich bis dato noch nie...
Ich dachte ich check mal die Temperaturen...CPU in Ordnung aber was zur Höllen ist TMPIN0 ??? warum 86 Grad???
DAnke Leute für eure Hilfe

anbei das Foto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Der Wert wird falsch ausgelesen, glaube ich, da er immer auf 86°C steht und der Wert immer gleich bleibt und bei Temps sind die Werte immer wechselnd, zumindest immer um 1-2°C


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Naja er hat ja den HWMonitor da erst gerade angeschaltet.
@TE lass den HWmonitor mal im Hintergrund ne Weile laufen, auch beim Gamen und in Windows, dann siehst du ob sich da was verändert  Sollte es wirklich permanent auf 86°C sein, gehe ich ebenfalls von einem Auslesefehler oder einem defekten Sensor aus!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Vielleicht ist es auch das MB, da die North- bzw. Southbridge oft auch so warm werden. Halt mal einen Finger an die beiden Kühler ( ! könnten heiß sein )  und prüfe ob die so warm sind.


----------



## Wolpe1990 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Hey danke schonmal für eure Antworten...
gerade musste ich schon wieder etwas komisches feststellen siehe Bild, ich habe den PC soeben Heruntergefahren und wollte vom BIOS aus die Temps checken aufeinmal fing das Bild an so zu verwischen siehe Foto...

Ich mach jetzt folgendes Screenshot von Temps vorm Spielen und einmal nachm Spielen werde in einer halben Stunde nochmal posten!! 

PS: Aber warum ist mein BIOS so komisch verwischt?????? PC gerade mal 5 tage alt, selbst zusammengebauter ;(


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Ist das BIOS jedes mal so verwischt? Ich würde das reklamieren wenn er noch so neu ist.


----------



## Wolpe1990 (27. Juni 2012)

Nein das habe ich gerade zum ersten mal feststellen müssen  !!!
Werde jetzt kurz spielen und euch gleich nochmal berichten!
Danke!!

So liebe Leute, habe  nun 15 Minuten gespielt... und JA es waren wieder vereinzelt kleine Ruckler im Bild...zum Kotzen...Die letzten Tage ging auch alles ohne Probleme und da habe ich 5 Stunden am Stück gespielt????!!!!!
Bitte schaut euch mal die Temperaturen an und gebt mir ein Feedback bzw Tipps woran das liegen könnte, muss ich etwas verändern???

DANKE IM VORAUS!!!!


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Die 81°C deiner 680 sind etwas hoch. Ich nehme an, Referenzdesign?

Der TMPIN0 des Boardes scheint ja doch richtig zu funktionieren.

Kannst du Bilder deines Gehäuses machen (Seitenwand offen, dass man eben alles sieht^^)

edit/ BF3 hast du auf eine HDD installiert und dann einfach nur rüberkopiert auf SSD?


----------



## Wolpe1990 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Ja richtig die 81° der 670 sind etwas hoch, ist eine von EVGA!
Habe jetzt eine halbe Stunde nichts am Computer gemacht dennoch liegt TMPIN0 derzeit auf 72°, wirklich komisch...
Nein habe alles komplett neu installiert also zuerst alles auf der HDD formatiert und dann auf die SSD installiert  !!
Foto vom Innenraum ist dabei 
DAnke vorab!


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Eventuell tät ein Alpenföhn Peter deiner 670 gut. Kostet zwar etwas, sollte danach aber leiser und vor allem kühler sein.

Dein RAM läuft zudem nicht im Dualchannel, sondern nur im Single.. Der zweite Riegel muss in den blauen, sodass beide Riegel im blauen Slot stecken. (oder beide in den schwarzen)

Fass mal vorsichtig die blauen Kühlkörper oberhalb und links neben der CPU an, wenn HWMonitor anzeigt, dass TMPIN0 auf 80°C+ ist. Aber ACHTUNG! Falls der Sensor stimmt könnte das etwas warm werden^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Fass mal vorsichtig die blauen Kühlkörper oberhalb und links neben der CPU an, wenn HWMonitor anzeigt, dass TMPIN0 auf 80°C+ ist. Aber ACHTUNG! Falls der Sensor stimmt könnte das etwas warm werden^^


 Plus den Kühlkörper, auf dem MSi steht, bitte vorsichtig anfassen. Der könnte auch so warm sein


----------



## Wolpe1990 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

OK danke Leute für eure Tipps, habe an jeden Kühlkörper meine Bratschen hin  aber die sind wenn überhaupt grad mal lauwarm...anscheinend ist der Sensor im A...., hmm evtl. bei Alternate auf Garantie anfragen ... 

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Warum ist den kein hinterer Gehäuselüfter vorhanden ?


----------



## Wolpe1990 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

War keiner dabei, sollte ich dort etwa noch einen einbauen??
Wenn ja welchen? Danke!!


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: TMPIN0 86 Grad?????!!!!!!!*

Du solltest mindestens einen Lüfter in der Front und im Heck haben.
Poste mal am besten dein Case.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, dein Kabelmanagement solltest du auch mal verbessern!


----------



## Wolpe1990 (30. Juni 2012)

Ok das Case ist das Sharkoon vaya ...
ja das mit dem Kabelmanagement ist so eine Sache, manche Kabel sind einfach zu kurz und deshalb diese Unordnung


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich würde einen zusätzlichen Hecklüfter einbauen, dieser hier passt be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm (T12025-MR-2/BL054) | Geizhals Deutschland .


----------

